# Twins at Rocky Hollow!



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Helen normally kids very easily; however, with this one for some reason she was progressing very slowly. I reached in and helped her dilate, and really got scared because I felt the kid's teeth and thought they were a broken bone. :laugh: I'm not used to reaching in; most of my does have not needed help. Besides, Helen had been telling me something was wrong. Those goats really can talk - it's amazing!
I prayed and worked and recited Psalm 23, lol. At last :kidred: came out.
Second one had its leg back, but with a little pulling (and screaming from poor mama) it slid out. :kidblue: They are absolutely gorgeous - look just like their parents, but they swapped eye colors! :laugh: We have not decided on names yet.

ETA - we named them Sylvia and Waldo from the Latin and German words for "forest."

Sylvia









Waldo









Proud mama and her miniature. Notice the white mark, on both, just behind the front leg. She is SO much like her mama!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Aww, she really is a "mini me" lol. They are so cute, congrats.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats on the sweet babies!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks!
Every year I fall in love with goats all over again. These kids are just amazing!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

They are gorgeous! So glad it went well and it was a double blessing


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We named them Sylvia and Waldo from the Latin and German words for "forest." As soon as I saw the little girl, I thought "Sylvia," but I had to find a boy name that went with the theme before making it official!


----------

